# Plow driver w/ truck needed in Danvers Ma



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Have 16 local driveways I need taken care of. Most have shoveling that I supply a snowblower to take care of it with. 5.5 hrs. for full circle. I need the driver to live within 30 minutes of Danvers. Driveways are way easy and all are staked out for him/her. Needs to have a dependable vehicle and driver needs to be self motivated and responceable. 

Charlie Horn
979-204-6565
[email protected]


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wrong email address

[email protected]


----------

